# Rashad McCants (14th Pick Overall)



## sheefo13

* Rashad McCants* (SG)








_Height w/ shoes:_ 6'4"
_Weight:_201.0
_Wingspan:_6'10.75"
_Bench Press:_ 15x
_Lane Agility:_10.39
_3/4 Court Sprint:_3.11
_Vertical Jump:_34.5"
_Combine Rank:_ 3

_Thoughts:_ This was a very dissapointing pick. Danny Granger (17), Gerald Green (18), Antoine Wright(15), and Joey Graham (16) were all on the board who most felt were better players than McCants. Really all he can do is score. He did very well for the Clippers in his workout hitting around 62 of 73 shots from behind 25 feet. He has a great desire to win. He can shoot very well and can drive. He is an athletic ball player.
The thing is, the Wolves had a lot better prospects on the board at this pick. He is undersized for a shooting guard. He also has attitude problems. I am not sure what the Wolves were thinking with this pick, but I know Chapman's advice wasn't very good.
The guys calling the draft today feel he will be a very good ball player, but I think he ends up like Joe Forte. I really hope they are right. If he can becoming a reliable scorer, the Wolves maybe able to trade off Wally.


----------



## sheefo13

Well he was really the best scorer/ shooter with 1st round talent, and had moved himself up with his workouts and the combines. I think this would somehow get Wally out of town, something to bring in Magloire hopefully. We all know how much we are dissapointed with this pick, pretty much every Wolves fan, but I will try to be openminded and say he will be a good compliment to KG.


----------



## kamego

He was a great pick for the Twolves because he will replace Spree right away. No question about it.


----------



## sheefo13

I think he might actually start. Wally could come off the bench again... I just think Wright (Antione not Bracey) would've been the better pick here. I think the one thing that turned the Wolves to McCants is who goes to the line. Wright is terrible at getting to the line, and we are the worst team in the league at getting to the line. Granger and Graham aren't quick enough and really aren't shooting guards, and they really didn't want to give up on Ebi. They didn't go with Green because they needed someone to score and be ready next year. It is begining to make sense with the pick.


----------



## socco

kamego said:


> He was a great pick for the Twolves because he will replace Spree right away. No question about it.


Other than the fact that there were 4 or 5 other players at the same position that would've been better picks, ya, fo shizzle.


----------



## socco

sheefo13 said:


> I think he might actually start. Wally could come off the bench again... I just think Wright (Antione not Bracey) would've been the better pick here. I think the one thing that turned the Wolves to McCants is who goes to the line. Wright is terrible at getting to the line, and we are the worst team in the league at getting to the line. Granger and Graham aren't quick enough and really aren't shooting guards, and they really didn't want to give up on Ebi. They didn't go with Green because they needed someone to score and be ready next year. It is begining to make sense with the pick.


Wally...off the bench...in what world would that work? There's no chance in hell Wally will come off the bench. He's either starting, or not a member of the team. And a backcourt of Wally, McCants, and either Sam or Huddy is about as bad as you can possibly be on defense. We had a great opportunity to do something with this pick, but we failed pretty miserably. We already have a scorer with absolutely no defense, that's Wally. We had a shot to get an athlete and a guy who can defend a bit, but that would mean getting better, and that's not gonna happen to us.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah I am not sure how this helps out Casey. The team just got worse defensively but offensively we have improved. There is no denying that.


----------



## sheefo13

> Craig Jones/NBAE/Getty Images
> 
> Timberwolves Take UNC’s McCants
> 
> 
> June 28, 2005
> Minneapolis/St. Paul - The Minnesota Timberwolves tonight chose Rashad McCants in the first round of the 2005 NBA Draft. McCants, a 6-4, 207-pound guard from the University of North Carolina, was the 14th player taken overall.
> 
> "I think I had a great workout there and I believe I developed a good relationship with coach (Dwane) Casey and Kevin McHale," McCants said. "I think I showed them my ability to attack the rim and shoot the ball. I think they really liked my competitiveness."
> 
> "We're excited to get a player of Rashad's caliber," said Timberwolves General Manager Jim Stack. "His upside is terrific. We wanted a guy that would come into our program who has won at a high level. Rashad has been in a program that's personified that at North Carolina. We felt that we had to address the need at the swing position. He's a very dynamic player who is not afraid to take big shots. He's going to bring a lot of excitement to our franchise."
> 
> The 20-year-old McCants was an early entry candidate for the draft after spending three seasons at North Carolina (2002-03 - 2004-05). The guard ranks 14th all-time at Chapel Hill with 1,721 career points and tied for second with 221 career three-point field goals made. He was named to the NCAA Final Four All-Tournament Team and Syracuse Regional All-Tournament after helping lead the Tar Heels to the NCAA title this spring.
> 
> As a junior last season, McCants ranked eighth in the Atlantic Coast Conference in scoring (16.0 ppg), seventh in field goal percentage (.489) and fourth in three-point percentage (.423). He scored in double figures in 29 of 33 games last season, including 20-plus points on seven occasions.
> 
> "We're really excited about the opportunity to have Rashad join us," added Timberwolves Head Coach Dwane Casey. "He is an active, athletic, breakdown player that we have been coveting. Rashad can break down the defense, create one-on-one, and take the shot when the clock is winding down."
> 
> RASHAD MCCANTS' COLLEGE STATISTICS
> Season G FGM-A Pct. 3Pt-A Pct. FTM-A Pct. Reb Ast Pts Avg
> 2002-03 35 215-438 0.491 72-174 0.414 92-132 0.697 162 51 594 17
> 2003-04 30 216-451 0.479 78-181 0.408 89-119 0.833 136 65 599 20
> 2004-05 33 183-374 0.489 71-168 0.423 91-126 0.722 99 88 528 16
> Career 98 614-1263 0.486 221-553 0.415 272-377 0.721 397 204 1721 17.6


From the official Wolves site.


----------



## sheefo13

There is no way McCants is 6'4" in shoes. In a picture of the 4 UNC draftees, McCants looks shorter than Raymond Felton... Felton is measured at I think 6'2".... Just when I thought things couldn't get worse.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Just another outsider's POV, but I think it's not that bad of a pick. You guys do make a good point about there being other players available at the same position, but I like McCants and I think he's going to work out fine. Playing along side KG is going to help him out a lot, and I think he's the kind of athlete that the T'Wolves need.


----------



## sheefo13

But Danny Granger was right there.....


----------



## Carbo04

McCants on the Wolves has made me a T. Wolves fan. He's a little small for a SG, but trust me. You won't be disappointed in this pick.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

sheefo13 said:


> But Danny Granger was right there.....




What's so special about Granger? He seems like a PF in a SF's body.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Undersized (6'2.75 in socks). Won't Defend. Can't Dribble. Can't create shots. Character questions. 

Without any further adieu...

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: 
I remember the good old days, when I was complaining about the Wolves potentially taking Hakim Warrick. 

There were 59 players taken in tonight's draft with a better chance of making an opening night roster than Bracey Wright. There were 50-100 more that went undrafted. 

I'd puke some more, but I've lost the will...


----------



## sheefo13

Good to see a new Wolves fan!

Granger was the top guy I felt that was there. He is too versitile to be a PF. He can even play SG. He is a very good team player, and does everrything. And he brings DEFENSE... That right now is more valuable than offense for us. It was a good pick, but not the best pick we could've made.


----------



## sheefo13

Well he isn't that bad you puke over him. Bracey is worth doing that but not Rashad. He comes in and fills a void we needed. A slashing wing that is very athletic that isn't afraid to run... He just isn't a very good defender. I will do some rather tough scouting on him when I go to the Summer League games...


----------



## Carbo04

Jonathan Watters said:


> Undersized (6'2.75 in socks). Won't Defend. Can't Dribble. Can't create shots. Character questions.
> 
> Without any further adieu...
> 
> uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:
> I remember the good old days, when I was complaining about the Wolves potentially taking Hakim Warrick.
> 
> There were 59 players taken in tonight's draft with a better chance of making an opening night roster than Bracey Wright. There were 50-100 more that went undrafted.
> 
> I'd puke some more, but I've lost the will...



Well, McCants is a hell of a lot better than Sprewell, and Wally.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I still think you guys are being too harsh on this guy. He could step right in for Sprewell and average his 12-13 PPG. I think you guys will love McCants if he attacks the basket strong and gets to the line, because that would give you about 4 guys who can score the ball pretty damn well.


----------



## The_Franchise

I don't think you guys are being harsh enough with this pick. The Wolves needed a big perimeter defender with guys like Wally, Cassell and Hudson attempting to play defense. You pass on Granger and Graham for an undersized shooter? The Wolves didn't address their need at the 3, for a tough utility man who could make things happen on both ends of the court. The Wolves are showing no signs of making the playoffs next season.


----------



## ACE

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> The Wolves didn't address their need at the 3, for a tough utility man who could make things happen on both ends of the court.


There was no need for a 3 with Ebi hopefully being ready to contribute next season. As a lot of people put it he is like our second lottery pick. This draft was always about getting a 2 to replace sprewell or a big man that could play in the paint.


----------



## sheefo13

Yes exactly. Ebi is ready to contribute next year. In the minutes towards the end of the season, Ebi played really well. More practice this offseason and he will have no problem getting 20-25 minutes a game. If he can contribute well this year, who knows we may see him starting in a few years. Other than Hassell, Ebi is going to bring a lot of defense to this team. Especcially when we are against bigger SFs like R. Lewis or Artest. So really he was our 2nd lottery pick this year...

Honestly, Wright and McCants are both not very good defenders. Wright has been criticised about not living up to his star potential and being too unselfish. We also couldn't afford another guy who is afraid to take it strong to the hole. What this team needed was a slasher that gets to the line, who is already a good free throw shooter. Before the draft our best slasher that wasn't afraid of contact was Trenton Hassell... Wally just couldn't dribble well enough to be a slasher. 

One other thing I think we brought him in is because he has such a passion for winning and comes from a winning orginazation. 

I am coming to like the pick but the Bracey Wright thing has got me really confused.... Hopefully McCants will be able to do good in the Summer League so I can feel better about the pick.


----------



## kaniffmn

At first I was very disappointed with the Wolves picking McCants. But, if he can live up to the hype, he'll be a good fit to this team. Call me crazy, and it looks like I am crazy, but I don't think Bracey Wright was an awful pick. Sure there were other guys out there that we could've drafted...but he's not terrible and he could possibly make this team.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

The Wolves seriously could've done better. I think Wright would've been great for them. I really thought McCants was going to Denver at 20, so I was surprised when the Wolves took him. Everyone here pretty much summed up why he wasn't that great of a pick. Undersized, no defense, attitude problems, etc. Nonetheless, I still wish him the best of luck up in Minny. I'm just glad that 4 UNC players went in the lottery! :biggrin:


----------



## sheefo13

McCants had promises at 12 and 14. The Clippers were really considering him. The guy can flat out score.. I am not sure if that can translate into being able to being a good scorer on this level. If he can become that scorer at this level, I am sure Wally will be shipped.


----------



## socco

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I still think you guys are being too harsh on this guy. He could step right in for Sprewell and average his 12-13 PPG. I think you guys will love McCants if he attacks the basket strong and gets to the line, because that would give you about 4 guys who can score the ball pretty damn well.


And only 2 guys who know how to play any defense at all.


----------



## drza44

I was very disappointed with the pick last night. I've had some time to reflect and sleep on it, and now I'm cautiously optimistic. I would've been happier initially with a pick of Granger or Graham, but really both are SFs. And Granger's physical build and highlites looked a lot like Ebi. Not picking the two of them, to me, says that the Wolves front office feel good about Wally and Ebi as their small forwards moving forward.

As for McCants vs. Wright...I wanted Wright. I personally thought he would be the best fit for this team. Wright is taller and a better defender, especially for the taller swingmen in the NBA. But, McCants is more athletic, a better shooter, a more explosive scorer, and played against a higher level of competition in college. His biggest question marks are size and attitude, but his freakishly long arms and athletic ability could help cover that if he gets his mind right.

The biggest positive on McCants is that he has the ability to be the best 1-2 scoring option with KG that we've had since Marbury. If he really is that type of scorer, they could form an excellent nucleus around which to build. Wright would have (IMO) fit in better with the current players, but McCants might turn out to be better in the long run. I hope. At this point, I'd rather be optimistic than vice versa...


----------



## sheefo13

McCants has all the tools to become a solid defender, it is the will that isn't there. Granger and Graham are really between the 4 and 3 position right now, that is not what is needed right now. It was between Wright, McCants and Garcia... The Wolves I think went for star ability and overall scoring. McCants can score in many different ways.


----------



## kaniffmn

I think this pick was more of Casey's doing than anyone else. He wanted to get more athletic and people who can run the floor, and McCants can do that. I really hope he becomes the best player out of this draft (like Dick Vitale said he would). I think being around KG it'll make him go all out.


----------



## bruno34115

I am very optimistic and thrilled about the pick of Rashad McCats. With our other "lottery pick" Ebi, we have less of a need for Granger or Graham. We seem set at SF with Wally/Ebi. McCants is going to come in and start and in his Rookie season I think he'll get 10-15 ppg. I am a little dissapointed we passed on Wright (Antoine) but McCants' will be very good. Remember if he didn't have an "attitude" he would've gone much higher. If he is coached well he will be an absolute steal.


----------



## The lone wolf

I don't follow college ball at all so need some info here on this guy at #14 here.

He's listed at 6'4" and people are saying that he's an inch or so shorter than that.. does he play SG exclusively? or is he good enough to handle PG duties?

How good is he defensively? is he quick enough to stay in front of sg's and pg's? He's short so he'll most likely get backed down by bigger guards but i'm more concerned if he can just stay in front of them and not let them drive at will. 

I'm interested if a lineup of mccants, hassell, wally, garnett and scrub center can work. can he defend PG's well and can he bring the ball up court without turning it over? 

I really don't want to see a lineup of cassell, mccants, wally, KG and scrub on the floor for extended periods


----------



## kaniffmn

With the roster as it is right now...I'm not sure you can leave Hassell out of the starting lineup. It seems that the possibility of trading Wally should be given alot of thought. I agree to not start Cassell, McCants, Wally, KG, and Kandi. There really is no defense in the backcourt...and let's not kid ourselves, other than Garnett, there isn't much defense at all. Wally wants to start, he's paid starter money, so to have him coming off the bench is unacceptable. He said it at the beginning of the off-season already, if you aren't going to start me, trade me. 

Personally, I don't think the Wolves are done yet. The front office realizes that a draft pick doesn't change much. We need to hit free agency and get some decent players in here, and we need to trade Cassell or Wally, or both of them, to open up some room for younger talent and a change of the way the Wolves play the game. 

My only argument against trading Wally is that he's been our best player othere than Garnett, and that he would fit in well with the offense that Casey is trying to bring to Minnesota. If he's not going to start though, he's as good as gone.


----------



## The lone wolf

I have no problem with starting wally as long as he's not guarding SG's. 

Anytime Wally's on court (35 mins or so) Hassell MUST be on court .. or else we get killed defensively. And anytime that happens we have Wally, Hassell and whoever is our center - all incapable of CREATING any offense. So then we have KG and someone at pg who must be able to CREATE/score and play some defense. 

that's why i'm curious to know if Mccants can play PG for short stretches (offensively and defensively)

Mccants playing SG is really not going to work out well unless we trade Wally for a more defensive minded forward and get someone similar at the pg spot

What kind of offense is casey planning for next year?


----------



## kaniffmn

The lone wolf said:


> that's why i'm curious to know if Mccants can play PG for short stretches (offensively and defensively)
> 
> Mccants playing SG is really not going to work out well unless we trade Wally for a more defensive minded forward and get someone similar at the pg spot
> 
> What kind of offense is casey planning for next year?


Though I watch college basketball, I don't know too much about McCants. I don't think McCants got much chance to bring the ball up w/ Felton running the point. I'm sure he's a decent ball handler, I don't know that I'd trust him to come in and start at pg for us. I'd rather he came off the bench then Wally. 

As for Casey, rumor has it that was the head honcho behind Seattle's offense last year. He wants more fast breaks and to quicken the pace up because the wolves offense was pretty much set in the half court last year. That is the style of play I think Wally would excel in because it opens up the court alot more. It creates alot of 3 on 2, 2 on 1, and that frees up Wally to run the floor and spot up. He's money in the bank in a free-flowing offense. 

We've all seen him in the half court offense. He's not able to break people down one on one, he has no dribbling, he's not much of a guy who runs through screens, a lot of his shots are face-up to the basket and when he gets a mismatch he'll post up. But if he can get the oppurtunities to face up to the basket and just spot up and shoot, he'll be an incredible asset to the team. In other words, the Wolves need to do a little run n' gun, and it'll free up Wally's game alot more to do the things he likes to do.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

McCants is an okay ball handler but not good enough to log any minutes at the point. I wouldn't be worried about his size, he has long arms and is very strong.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I still think this is a good pick for Minny. He's got more talent than Granger or Graham IMO, it's just a matter of his motivation and how he's worked into the system.


----------



## Lynx

Or else you guys trade him up to the Lakers for Caron Butler if this pick bugs you that much. :bsmile:


----------



## kaniffmn

I don't want Caron Butler...that's for sure.


----------



## sheefo13

He was measured at 6'4" with shoes at the combine. 

Defensively he is not very good but has all the tools to become an above average defender, especcially with the help of Garnett and Casey.

Point guard is out of the question. He is too much of a scorer to be a PG.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah my manager and co workers just hate McCants....

But I think having things switch up a little, start Hassell and Wally and have Ebi and McCants to come off the bench. Both come in with a lot of offense from one then the other deals with the best offender on the other team.... It is that simple.

I like this pick... It is official.


----------



## sheefo13

McCants will wear number 1!!!

Timberwolves.com interview....




> Bobby Ciatti/NBAE/Getty Images
> 
> June 29, 2005
> Once arriving in Minnesota, Rashad McCants was introduced to the Minnesota media as the newest member of the Timberwolves. After that he answered a few questions exclusively for Timberwolves.com
> 
> Question: Are you excited to be in Minnesota?
> 
> McCants: Definitely, definitely, I would've been here last night if they had a flight for me, but I'm just very excited and ready to get going
> 
> Question: How do you think you can help the Timberwolves?
> 
> McCants: I just want to get in there and play, it doesn't really matter if I'm sitting on the bench or shooting threes, slashing, or anything, I just want to be out there.
> 
> Question: How excited are you to play with Kevin Garnett?
> 
> McCants: I just can't wait to learn from him, I definitely think I can compliment him and his game, and his style because he wants to win and I do, too.
> 
> Question: How much did it mean to you to win the NCAA championship last year?
> 
> McCants: It was my main goal in college. At every level of basketball I've played in I've won the championship, and I definitely plan to continue that.
> 
> Question: What is the significance of you and three of your teammates being first round draft picks?
> 
> McCants: I think we're all very proud to be in each others situations as far as being in the NBA. I think it's a very good blessing.
> 
> Question: Do you have any other messages for the Minnesota fans looking forward to watching you play?
> 
> McCants: Look forward to getting excited, entertained, and thrilled!


----------



## Flanders

Rashad McCants will be a great player. If he works hard.

Physcially, he is ready for the NBA. He has an NBA-ready body that allows him to make the transition much easier. We all know he can shoot the lights out. So where does that leave him?

His defense is suspect as well as his attitude, or so I've heard. Perhaps playing alongside Kevin Garnett will get his act together. I don't know McCants personally so I won't be judging him just yet, but from what I've heard he will need a close eye on him. Hopefully KG can act as a mentor and McCants will listen.

McCants is going to be a great player. He is blessed to have an NBA body and have the ability to put the ball in the hole. Physically, he can be taught to become a better defender and playmaker. Many NBA players can't defend or make plays because they aren't physically capable of doing so. But McCants, he's more than capable to do so. He's got the shooting part down, a few defense and playmaking drills will make him a tremendous player.


----------



## sheefo13

I think the guy who ends up having the most influence on McCants will be Casey. Casey is known for developing young players so I think he will devlop into a nice player, along with Ebi. Casey will end up teaching McCants some defense. He won't struggle with being backed down because the guy is already strong.


----------



## Carbo04

McCants wearing #1 is a good fit. Because he'll be #1 in your hearts, along with KG very soon. The 'attitude' is really just an extreme case of wanting to win, and make others happy. Sometimes it gets a little out of hand, but I'm sure KG will help him alot. I think next year he is All-Rookie First Team. By year 3 I think every game he'll be a threat to go off for 50. Check the boxscores anytime Roy Williams let McCants do what he wanted on offense. 25-30+ points.


----------



## kaniffmn

One thing's for sure...he doesn't lack confidence.

http://www.startribune.com/stories/511/5483515.html (scroll to the bottom)

Aiming high

Asked which players McCants has modeled his game after, he didn't hesitate or go humble. "Dwyane Wade, Kobe Bryant, Gilbert Arenas kind of game," he said. "Triple-threat and kind of unguardable." 

In the star tribune they also said he has a 6'10 wingspan...and he's only 6'4??? If that's the case, I'm sure his defense will come along fine. The more I hear, the more I like this pick. He'll get his shots on offense too, so I'm sure he'll be ready to play every night.


----------



## sheefo13

His span is 6'10" and 3/4s inches! What it really means, him being undersized and a little bit of a subpar vertical for an athlete of his caliber won't be a problem. We will finally see some dunks! Playing passing lanes will be good for this kid too. Defense will be something he won't have a problem with say 1 year or 2 years from now... Since Casey said about 60%to 70% of practices are on defense.


----------



## The lone wolf

sheefo13 said:


> Since Casey said about 60%to 70% of practices are on defense.


where did he say that? That better be the case


----------



## sheefo13

When he was hired in his press confrence he said that.


----------



## drza44

I agree with the start Wally/Hassel then bring McCants/Ebi off the bench idea. Those are the best size/game/chemistry combos to me, and it lets both of our "rookies" get some PT and experience being an important part of a unit without the pressure of starting with all our vets.

With that said, I do think that in a couple years we will be talking about our team being a 1-2 KG/McCants combo, if McCants pans out the way Casey seems to hope..


----------



## bruno34115

Finally you guys are starting to come around on McCants. I've been telling you guys the past couple days about his wingspan and how I think it makes up for being "undersized". With that span and some work he could be a hell of a defender some day. Im glad to see you guys starting to like our boy. Like I've said one hundred times before, don't question the dudes talent as he is one of the better players in the draft. The only thing he have to worry about is his so called "attitude".


----------



## sheefo13

Man the Star tribune yesterday was just bashing him because he writes poetry.... So what, you don't like the pick because he like poetry? Girls like poetry... Guess what else you don't like then...


----------



## socco

A guys who can't get along with teammates and coaches and a guy who often times looks like he doesn't care about playing is the absolute last thing we needed. Didn't McHale learn a damn thing from this past season? Obviously not.


----------



## sheefo13

R u kidding? The guy wants to win as bad as Garnett. That is about the only guy on this team that feels that way. He wants to play... He wants to win... That is one of the biggest reasons we drafted the guy.


----------



## sheefo13

So what will Rashad's nickname be.... Shad? R-Mac? Mac?


----------



## oblivion

Rashadsy (in the vein of all twins nicknames)


----------



## sheefo13

Haha, I guess. I will still to Shad and R Mac.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Seeing as how several Minny fans hate the guy already, is nickname is probably going to be Mc-Can't. 


I like Shad though. R-Mac doesn't sound too fluid.


----------



## timberwolvefan

I don't know...shad would be good ...only that it sounds like a take off of Sheed..


----------



## sheefo13

Rashad.... Rasheed... Same thing really. With R-Mac you are right... Just doesn't work.

Shad I will use from here on out.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

Let me just state right now that I don't hate Rashad McCants. I just don't think he was a good selection at #14. I've watched and re-watched a lot of basketball in the past year, and he's the one wing that I didn't want Minnesota to take. This has nothing to do with him as a person, but simply for on the court reasons. 

My problem is with fans who read my game-based analysis, proceed to tell me I've never seen him play, and then don't even bother to tell me why I'm wrong. (lots of those on basketballboards). I tell them that no, McCants isn't a ballhandler. He can't be Arenas or Wade. No response. I tell them that no, his defense hasn't improved. He was at his worst when he needed to be at his best, this past March. No response. You see? 

But for the record, if he proves me wrong, I'm all about Rashad McCants. I'll be here to admit it, also.


----------



## Carbo04

No, he doesn't have handles to be Wade, or Arenas. But they are good enough to be a good SG. He's 6'4 in shoes which may be a little undersized, but his crazy wingspan, and strength will make up for it. He is the most explosive scorer in this draft, and probably one of the best in the NBA already. Guys that can put the ball in the basket in so many different ways like this guy can is rare. He is also not as bad as you make him on defense. Yes, it can improve, and I think it will. But seriously, I hope you are around to admit it when he's great. I'll also be around if he flops, but I doubt he will.


----------



## f22egl

McCants has an incredible offensive game with great range and can get to the basket whenever he wants. This fills a need for the timberwolves since it gives them another option at the end of games. KG usuallys gets worn down by the 4th quarter and now Cassell is getting old. The T-Wolves now have more firepower to win games like they were doing 2003-04. McCants will most likely have to play the 2 and the Timberwolves will have to acquire a bigger point guard; I doubt he can play pg. Hopefullyhe can play some defense on shooting guards.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I think his lack of ball handling ability is overblown, especially coming into a situation like Minnesota. He's probably the 4th option to score on Minnesota right now, so how much ball handling is he really going to have to do? That's not going to be exposed as much when he has good offensive players around him, and especially a great player like KG who's going to create open looks for him. It's not like iso plays are going to be ran for him on the wing, and it's not like he's going to be thrown in with the wolves (no pun intended, seriously) offensively and is going to be asked to shoulder a huge offensive load. I can see him being a slasher and a guy who can knock down the open jumpers, the same sort of role Sprewell had last year.

Defensively if he's as weak as you suggest, that will be exposed pretty blatantly by the opposing teams. Maybe his motivation will kick in and he'll start putting down some focus, but if not then you have legit beef with this selection. The good thing is that Hassell can defend the best wing player and a terrific interior defender like Garnett will be there, but if you are a weak defender teams will expose it.


----------



## sheefo13

I agree with everything Koko said there.

McCants seriously has all the tools to be a good defender. He just needs to get his mind right to start being a consistent defender. It is not like you can not change the skill of someone's ball handling or defense. The guy has a knack for putting the ball in the hoop... That is hard to teach. I still think Casey will have a bigger impact on McCants than Garnett will. Just for the simple fact that Casey is an expert at McCants' flaws/ weaknesses. Casey is known for developing young players and is a defensive minded coach. Garnett will handle McCants' emotional problems, Casey can handle the basketball problems. Plus you got two guys who are new to the Wolves... How are they not going to get along.


----------



## OZZY

Sheefo good job defending the McCants pick on the NBA draft board.

What I like most about him is that he is a competitor. I like the quote the best the Wolves Personel guys used, he is a 'pit bull'. McCants will compete on the basketball court, he has a winners swagger and attitude. Sure some might be put off by that, but its confidence and I would much rather have brash confidence than the alternative.

At first when Green was not picked by Portland I jumped up and down because we could of go him. I was kind of disappointed but me being a Tar Heel fan I liked that they drafted McCants. And really they had to, Ebi took so long to pan out and they could not take the chance with Green.

However Gerald Green's athletic ability would be something we have never had here in Minnesota, not even Rider had his athletic skills. And he is 6-8 so could be a fine mismatch. That would be a gigantic mistake by the Wolves but I hope not.

I wish McCants could handle the ball better, he has good footwork and can free himself up that way but he does not break people down off the dribble that well.

Yes his height is overrated, its a non issue. He has long arms and gets really high when he shoots so he will not have a issue getting his shot blocked. I would be ideal if he can bring his strength into the post and be able to score inside and outside.

I also think McCants held himself back this year for the team. He could be an amazing offensive player if he really wants to be because of his shooting ability. Speaking of that its nice to have another shooter on the team.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah another shooter now that Hoiberg could miss a lot of time.

The thing with McCants is that he can dribble pretty decently... Just not like Arenas or Wade. The thing is we do not need a guy to break someone off the dribble... We have that in Hudson even if he is not that good at it. Also what are we supposed to do about that with our pick, none of those guys on the board at that time at sg/sf could really handle the ball greatly.


----------



## sheefo13

I think a lot of people will be eating their words when the season comes around. I can't wait until he proves all of the doubters wrong...


----------



## oblivion

sheefo13 said:


> I think a lot of people will be eating their words when the season comes around. I can't wait until he proves all of the doubters wrong...


God, I hope he proves me wrong, and goes on to dominate and makes me feel stupid for even questioning passing up the likes of Granger or Green.


----------



## socco

sheefo13 said:


> I think a lot of people will be eating their words when the season comes around. I can't wait until he proves all of the doubters wrong...


:gopray:


----------



## Sir Patchwork

If McCants was two inches taller, he would have been taken in the top 5. He is an incredible talent and incredible athlete. He has a 6'11 wingspan is as strong as a forward. There just aren't that many guys as athletic as he is, who can also shoot the lights out, and also get to the rim and finish around the hoop with ease. He is really the entire package. Athleticism, strength, legnth and amazing talent. You guys will be pleasantly surprised with him. It wouldn't surprise me at all if he ended up on the rookie 1st team. 

I must say, if Danny Granger doesn't turn out to be a good player in this league, there will be a lot of crow to eat. I've heard several teams fans say that their team should have picked Granger instead of the guy they picked. I wouldn't be surprised at all if McCants ended up being a better pro than Granger. 

Timberwolves got a great player.


----------



## sheefo13

Hopefully you are not saying that just because you are a UNC fan but oh well. I think he will be a huge piece of the Wolves roster in the case of helping the Wolves win games.


----------



## drza44

A week after draft night, when I was almost sick that we took McCants over the others that were there, I have completed my 180. If the draft were today, I think McCants would be my #1 choice for the Wolves. I think players like Granger, Green, Graham, etc. could all be very good pros. But the combination of strength, speed, and shooting that we get with McCants could be extremely valuable. Basically, we took the chance on hitting a home run instead of a single. I could imagine McCants as a legitimate NBA All Star/#2 option to KG in a couple of years, and I'm not sure I feel the same about any of the guys we passed up on.

(That said, I really wish we'd have come out with a second first-round pick somewhere to get the perimeter defender that I really think we still need)...


----------



## Flanders

Yeah, McHale seems to think that 2nd round picks are just a bunch of scrubs. Therefore wasting the picks on players such as Rick Rickert, Igor Rakocevic, Blake Stepp, and Bracey Wright. There are plenty of good players available in the 2nd round. 

Too bad we can't draft any of them.


----------



## sheefo13

I think he is going to be able to go off in games when Wally and KG are on the Floor. You really can not help on defense. I think we need a defensive minded player... A guy who simply comes in for defense. But really I think McCants will either do really good in this league or else he will be a total bust.


----------



## Blazer Freak

Sir Patchwork said:


> *If McCants was two inches taller, he would have been taken in the top 5.* He is an incredible talent and incredible athlete. He has a 6'11 wingspan is as strong as a forward. There just aren't that many guys as athletic as he is, who can also shoot the lights out, and also get to the rim and finish around the hoop with ease. He is really the entire package. Athleticism, strength, legnth and amazing talent. You guys will be pleasantly surprised with him. It wouldn't surprise me at all if he ended up on the rookie 1st team.
> 
> I must say, if Danny Granger doesn't turn out to be a good player in this league, there will be a lot of crow to eat. I've heard several teams fans say that their team should have picked Granger instead of the guy they picked. I wouldn't be surprised at all if McCants ended up being a better pro than Granger.
> 
> Timberwolves got a great player.


Holy ****! I just posted that exactly in a thread above and I didn't even see this post. I agree, he is such a great offensive threat, and if he could put out more effort on the defensive end, he could be a good player. I think it was a good pick, not great, but good. I still think they shoulda gotten Green, but I can see because of Ebi, why they didn't.


----------



## sheefo13

Well Ebi is still a developing project and that is why they stayed away from all high schoolers in the draft. I still think he will do really good in the league, even if people say he is the next Rider/ Sprewell.


----------

